# I wish he could feel my pain.



## Cali-chick (Oct 28, 2010)

Me and my husband have been together for 10 years. In that time he has racked up $14,000 in chat room calls, spent countless thousands in strip clubs, he has even been out on dates with other women.
Our relationship is unusual in the aspect that I don't put up with these things because I'm stuck. I'm beautiful, I make the most money, and I am better educated than him. He is fat, out of shape, and a high school drop out. I work, cook EVERYDAY, sew, cut the grass, basically do ALL the house work.


As strange as all this must sound, I stay because I feel like I have put in all this time and effort. I don't want to put him out so he can be the perfect man for the next women.
He says he is trying to change. He hasn't been to the strip club in 1 whole month*giggle*. He asks like this is such a long time. He says he cant understand why I'm checking up on him. He asks like in a months time he's earned my trust. Like I owe him something.

I know I'm a good women. I have NEVER done him wrong in anyway. I'm only 30 and they don't make them like me anymore. I'm starting to wonder if I should just cut my losses now.

Just one time I want him to hurt the way I do.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

There has to come a point when you have to consider that the energy you put into your marriage is not being reciprocated in kind. Then you have to ask yourself if you want to spend the rest of your life married to a man who just takes and never gives.
And don't worry about the next woman-he will be perfect to her, like he was to you, until she sees the real him.
If you divorce, will you be stuck holding the bag on those mammoth debts which are sure to surface? You deserve better.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Is there a question somewhere, or is this just letting us all know how great you are and how undeserving your husband is. 

You want him to feel your pain, make his life painful by not enabling him. How about y ou go out some more yourself. Nobody said you have to cheat, just remind him guys find you attractive as well.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

You stay because you have put in 10 years of time and effort.

Where and to whom is his time and effort going?
Why put in the time and effort when you get nothing in return?

Believe me if he hasn't seen the light in 10 years time he more than likely won't.


----------



## TwyztedChyck (Sep 11, 2010)

~ I don't think you have to worry about him being the 'perfect man for the next woman". You can do bad by yourself. I'd give myself a time-out from this co-existance to make sure this is ther star I want to permanently hitch my wagon to. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

This may sound irrelevant, and it's early, and I'm just ranting here, I know you have put 10 years into it, and you don't want to quit, but the U.S. put ten years into something it believed in back in the sixties, and now there is a black wall with 50,000 names on it in Washington.


----------



## MRB (Sep 4, 2010)

I wish I was in your position! I am a stay at home mom, no job, need to lose 30 pounds... I am STUCK with a lying pot smoker. My family lives about an hour away but I hate to move back and have to share custody with this jerk. It's easier for me to stay and deal with it while I go back to college and start to make a life in this area so when I do leave him I don't have to take the kids away from their school, dad, etc.

Anyways, if I were in your shoes I would leave him. He won't be a better man for another woman. I know what you mean though, I feel like my husband may find some wonderful gamer pot smoking chick that he'll just be perfect for and all the crap I went through will be in vain.
You are so young and deserve a good marriage. Leave him and don't look back. He sounds like a gross sex slob =(


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry but i'd kick him out he sounds like a noose around your neck , sorry to be so blunt but you deserve much better , you are right they don't make them like you anymore and he has got you right where he wants you . kick him up the back side and find yourself a more deserving soul :smthumbup: strip clubs are in my opinion disrespectful to you and your hard work. If he is single he can go to as many as he like without hurting you .


----------

